# Little Dell Reservoir



## ChukarCountry (Feb 26, 2011)

Does anyone know if Little Dell Reservoir would be productive this time of year?


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

:| It's always hit and miss for me, not matter when I go


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've done fairly well at ice-off throwing maribou jigs. Just those sickly bonny cutts though. Only got lucky on a couple brook trout, but they were small ones.


----------

